# Ti22 | The new 991 911 Carrera S perfected



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello all! Thought I'd share this with you. I'm told it's only the 5th one Porsche Bristol have had in at the moment, and I'm not sure I've seen one in these hallowed pages before, so here for your perusal, I present the new 911!

Video version here:






This is a new car protection booking but as we'll see, even new cars need some finessing to be perfect - this is not unusual (I've spent 2 days on a new 599 GTO here : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213801)

How new was this car? Well, it landed at the dealer and was PDI'd yesterday. Fair play to Porsche Bristol - they had not cleaned it or done anything other than what was necessary - you can see the patches on the paintwork where they had removed the protective plastic during PDI, but that was it. Dirtier than expected, but the PDI does include a road test and the weather here was filthy yesterday! Numberplates were still to be added, and the seatcovers were still on!

So.. this is how it was when I started work:










lets have a closer look..























































OK.. lets get on with the washing!

wheels/ arches first










then badges/ shuts and details & 2 bucket wash..










Dry with the uber drying towel..










After claying, we can really have a look at what needs doing..

fuel flap/ offside wing:



















marks removed:










some marks under the front offside light:










removed:










and again on the bumper:










.. no shot of this removed... but it was! (see final pics)

The drivers door had some marks that were removed (this are some 50/50 before and after shots)



















drivers 3/4 also had a few marks...



















...which were also removed:










2 layers of Swissvax shield were applied (the second after the 1st had been removed!)










Swissvax cleaner fluid and Autobahn wheel wax on the wheels. Exhausts, windows, etc also cleaned, tyres dressed..










Finished Shots!

Spoiler and engine cover raised to dry/ clean:




























gratuitous badge shot:
































































love the curve on the new lights:



















Still got the classic hippy 911 look:










I really like the new rear end styling




























A few with direct light.. no swirls!





































The interior - the dealers will put the mats in & remove the covers so as not to mark the light interior.



















Thanks for looking! Hope you enjoyed the pictures as much as I enjoyed working on my first 991. Hope there are many more to come!

[email protected]


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks stunning and suits that colour and love the wheels but paint seemed poor with lots of marks, but looking stunning now


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome, I'm with you on the rear styling really liking it, narrow tail lights give it an aggressive almost evil look about it.


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

That looks fantastic - but I would say that as mine is sitting at Swindon OPC waiting for 1st March. Same colour and wheels but classic black interior.

Out of interest, what;s going on with the Swissvax on/off/on again?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

How can you wait until the 1st march!



plw said:


> Out of interest, what;s going on with the Swissvax on/off/on again?


 Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Different looking but it is a new modle think it's a grower for me. Top class work all the same how they get through qc at the factory in that condition is beyond me


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> 2 layers of Swissvax shield were applied (the second after the 1st had been removed!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I think I see what you mean, me being thick :lol:

Reason for March 1st? 'Cos I'm mean, save a month's tax and insurance and get a '12' plate


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahhh - makes sense to hang on for the 12! did you go PDK or manual?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

That porsche is stunning, Excellent work James your write up's are always a pleasure.


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie::argie:

Absolutely stunning. Can't wait to see these on the road. Are they noticeably longer in person than the previous 911's?

Again, top work on a beautiful car. :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks. 

Porssche have done a very neat trick with the new 991 - it doesn't seem appreciably bigger than the old one.. just different!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic job, and what a car!!! I don't know how but Porsche just seem to get it right with the 911, I know the 996 wasn't to everyone's taste but even that was still a lovely car but they have well and truely nailed it in my opinion... 

Love it! Great job!!


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Interesting, the wheelbase is 100mm longer than the previous and 70mm longer in total, with more room in the rear apparently. Wonder if they have toyed with other dimensions to make it seem less noticeable? Looks amazing nevertheless!


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

DetailMyCar said:


> Absolutely fantastic job, and what a car!!! I don't know how but Porsche just seem to get it right with the 911, I know the 996 wasn't to everyone's taste but even that was still a lovely car but they have well and truely nailed it in my opinion...
> 
> Love it! Great job!!


Agreed, biggest improvement in my eyes = interior. Remember the 996 interior? :doublesho


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:argie: That is all


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That sir, is STUNNING. My love for the Porsche 911 had dulled a little lately, what with some of the Teutonic neighbours offerings..but this has well and truly stoked the fires!

Porsche 911 + Guards Red =:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Just love 911s and currently have a little bit of a crisis . Looks great in Guards and like the light coloured interior, just not very practical.

Nice results too obviously! Suprised at the defects for a new car but seems very common these days.


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow! Not seen that combo yet!, also much worse condition than the black 2s 991 we did last month! Awesome car, nice work!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

really liking the new styling, especially the rear bumper. 
great work


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great work...

Lovely car too :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work James. Only seen one on the road so far.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

It's nice to finally see these pop up on the forum, been working with Porsche for the last 12 months or so and have seen these masked up going around Weissach and doing plenty of endurance testing on their test track........:car:

The new styling works for me and the only thing that lets's it down is all the text on the tailgate.........

As for the detail, nice work and nice to have the chance to detail one of these I am sure, looks like a great finish and I am sure the new owner will be more than happy with the car on collection..........:thumb:

Thanks for sharing..........:wave:


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Ahhh - makes sense to hang on for the 12! did you go PDK or manual?


pdk with paddles and sport chrono. Two weeks and counting...


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice evolution of the species!

Top work as always at Ti22.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job as always James :thumb:

Love this new 991 Porsche , the Guards Red really suits it !

Mario*


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great car and this only right colour for it :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Superb work :thumb: 
Love these new Porsches only thing that lets them down in my eyes is that stupid chrome headlamp washer! Looks like an afterthought


----------

